# Finished up my Sempre today!



## KM1.8T (Aug 11, 2007)

Finished my build today and looking forward to going for a ride today. Went with the Celeste tape and it looks good to me. I will let you know how it compares to my Carbon XL. I left some steerer just incase some adjustment is needed. What you think?


----------



## kbwh (May 28, 2010)

I think it looks mighty fine! Gongratulations on a very tasteful build.
A very commendable choice of bar tape colour it is; The Rules are correct. Bar tape and seat colour shall match, and I must go to ebay...


----------



## Bizman (Apr 27, 2011)

Nice Job, one tasty looking bike!


----------



## Cruisinscoot (Feb 21, 2010)

Very nice indeed.


----------



## KM1.8T (Aug 11, 2007)

Just got back from a 43 mile group ride and all is well. The frame was very comfortable and smooth over the bumps. I am very satisfied with my purchase and look forward to the many miles ahead.

Thanks for the compliments.


----------



## jpdigital (Dec 1, 2006)

Nice looking bike!!!

Good choice on the Centaur 10speed carbon shifters as well.
If you're interested in the Fizik Celeste tape w/ Fizik logo, let me know, I may know where you can get it.


----------



## KM1.8T (Aug 11, 2007)

Thanks, I would be interested in the tape, let me know. I did have some that i left in the garage and tried to use it on this build but it must have not dealt well with the heat, it began to crack as I wrapped the bars, never seen that before.


----------



## hairyviking (Jun 11, 2010)

looks great! any idea on the weight? I am looking to put centaur on mine.


----------



## gsorvino (Jan 16, 2011)

Very nice bike.


----------



## KM1.8T (Aug 11, 2007)

I was only able to use my scale at home so I doubt it is very accurate. It read 16.5lbs with pedals and cages, I would guess it is pretty close to this figure. I did add some super record brakes and that saved me some grams! Overall the bike is very light and responsive and I am very happy I pulled the trigger. Good luck with your build.


----------



## hairyviking (Jun 11, 2010)

nice... I would love to get it under 16.5. Mine is already built... got the 105 version as an EP. just looking at upgrades, and it would be a crime not to put campy on it.


----------



## saintr (May 17, 2011)

what kind of handlebars do you have?


----------



## adjtogo (Nov 18, 2006)

I ordered a Sempe with the 105 mix last week. It is supposed to be in today or tomorrow. Can't wait!!

I already have an Infinito with Ultegra, so I went with the 105 with the Sempre to keep it compatable for parts. I may switch out the 105 for Dura Ace during winter, but if the 105 stuff works well, then I'll keep it. I'm going to have the bar tape changed out to red since the bike is red/black.


----------



## KM1.8T (Aug 11, 2007)

The Bars are Easton EC70 Carbon bars.


----------



## BianchiTyler (Jun 28, 2011)

Good choice of wheels. I am having the 2011 ksyrium Sl's put on my sempre 105 this weekend! I can't wait!


----------



## KM1.8T (Aug 11, 2007)

The Cages do look good and match well. You will save some weight with the SL's and I am sure you feel the difference. I have had mine for a few years and never a problem.


----------



## AnkleChop (Mar 16, 2007)

I love the red & white cages! Who is the manufacturer? :thumbsup:


----------



## AnkleChop (Mar 16, 2007)

BianchiTyler said:


> Good choice of wheels. I am having the 2011 ksyrium Sl's put on my sempre 105 this weekend! I can't wait!


 I love the red & white cages! Who is the manufacturer? :thumbsup:


----------



## AnkleChop (Mar 16, 2007)

KM1.8T said:


> What you think?


:thumbsup:

Fantastic job! Beautiful build! Congratulations!


----------



## xjbaylor (Dec 28, 2006)

AnkleChop said:


> I love the red & white cages! Who is the manufacturer? :thumbsup:


The look like Blackburn cages.


----------



## AnkleChop (Mar 16, 2007)

xjbaylor said:


> The look like Blackburn cages.


You're spot on!

I just googled Blackburn cages and they are Camber CF's...

Thanks for the help xjbaylor! :thumbsup:


----------



## BianchiTyler (Jun 28, 2011)

They are definitely blackburn cages! Lifetime warranty and strong!


----------



## BianchiTyler (Jun 28, 2011)

Here is an up close pic of the cages. They look great!


----------



## RideAddict (Jun 9, 2011)

The Celeste Sempre looks awesome. Congrats.


----------



## KM1.8T (Aug 11, 2007)

Added a new Fizik carbon post to the Sempre,not because of the weight but could not make the RC level. The RC post is single bolt and it was either to tilted up or down too much.


----------



## jpdigital (Dec 1, 2006)

Good choice on the seatpost. I have the aluminium Fizik post, it's the best system I've found for ease of use and adjustment. I looks gorgeous on my Infinito, I'm sure yours will look just as good on your Sempre. Also, were you able to get that Fizik Celete tape w/ logo?


----------



## bottecchia_eja (Jul 18, 2010)

KM1.8T said:


> Finished my build today and looking forward to going for a ride today. Went with the Celeste tape and it looks good to me. I will let you know how it compares to my Carbon XL. I left some steerer just incase some adjustment is needed. What you think?


Beautiful bike. ENJOY !!!


----------



## KM1.8T (Aug 11, 2007)

Still looking for the Celeste Fizik tape, any ideas? The deda tape was getting pretty nasty so I had to change it out to black tape. I would much rather have the Celeste. Looks like ebay may be my only option.


----------



## qatarbhoy (Aug 17, 2009)

Less is more IMO. Black or white tape sets off any celeste Bianchi perfectly well, but white tape must be clean.


----------



## namaSSte (Jul 28, 2004)

Love the celeste and have to agree that Campy is the way to go on this beauty. That said, I am heading to the LBS tomorrow morning to pick mine up (after watching one of my younger ones play flag football...relatively painful on a good day..cold and rainy and waiting for a new bike is going to make it torture tomorrow). I'm getting the 105 version but making some changes right out of the gare, like switching the wheels for my 50mm carbon tubulars, and the brakes from the stock FSA's to my 105s. I cannot wait to get it and reading and seeing your ride here has only made me even more stoked about it. thanks!


----------



## bottecchia_eja (Jul 18, 2010)

KM1.8T said:


> Still looking for the Celeste Fizik tape, any ideas? The deda tape was getting pretty nasty so I had to change it out to black tape. I would much rather have the Celeste. Looks like ebay may be my only option.


Call my LBS, Nonstop Ciclismo at their toll free number: 1-877-242-4888.

I am pretty sure that they have Fizik Celeste tape. If not, have you considered Cinelli Celeste tape? That is what I had just installed on my Infinito (pictures to follow).

Cheers :thumbsup:


----------



## KM1.8T (Aug 11, 2007)

Added Record crankset!!


----------



## bottecchia_eja (Jul 18, 2010)

KM1.8T said:


> Added Record crankset!!


Great addition! Ever since I changed over from Ultegra to full Record I have been doing nothing but smiling. 

You are going to find (if you haven't already) that the Recrod crankset is buttery smooth. I can't believe how much easier it is to pedal now. I had originally thought that it had to do with the "placebo effect" of new components. But in over a month of using the Record groupset I have found that my average speed has gone up over 1 mph (and this is with me riding with a broken rib),

You will also find that the carbon crank arms are very stiff (and light because they are hollow) which really helps with sprints and hill climbing.

Congrats on your new "toys" - enjoy the ride! :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## steve_bcn (Nov 29, 2011)

is that fizik seat confortable? I'm doubting to buy it or similar


----------



## KM1.8T (Aug 11, 2007)

I have moved from the Airione to the Aliante and find it more comfortable. Have the Airione on all my bikes for many years and just started to be uncomfortable, strange. Tried the aliante and now going to change the rest of the saddles.


----------



## gsorvino (Jan 16, 2011)

Very nice, good build.


----------



## celeste boy (Dec 6, 2011)

qatarbhoy said:


> Less is more IMO. Black or white tape sets off any celeste Bianchi perfectly well, but white tape must be clean.


I certainly agree that the white tape sets off the celeste. Photos of mine when i qualify. A bu%%$er to keep clean though. celeste and white- my favourite.

c b


----------



## KM1.8T (Aug 11, 2007)

Thanks for the compliments, thinking of going to record 11 now or maybe chorus.


----------



## KM1.8T (Aug 11, 2007)

My Record 11 Upgrade!


----------



## donkikon (Nov 28, 2011)

Great group!


----------



## KM1.8T (Aug 11, 2007)

Innaugural ride of 35 miles on Saturday, everything worked perfectly. Very quiet and smooth, I am extremely satisfied. I reccomend the Record 11 group to all my Bianchi friends.


----------



## loosenikes (Aug 25, 2012)

that color is amazing!


----------

